# 11. Schäferwerk MTB-Marathon in 37586 Dassel/Solling am 29.05.2016



## NoBrakeR (16. Mai 2016)

Am 29. Mai 2016 findet im Rahmen unseres Sollinglauf-Wochenendes wieder der Schäferwerk MTB-Marathon in Dassel am Solling statt. Der Wettbewerb ist Teil der Rennserie http://www.challenge4mtb.de

Das Rennen geht über bis zu 4 Runden mit insgesamt 56 km / 1440 Hm. Der Kurs ist abwechslungsreich mit hohem Trailanteil und insbesondere bei Nässe recht anspruchsvoll. Jede Runde führt durchs Dasseler Stadion, wo für das leibliche Wohl von Startern und Zuschauern ausgiebig gesorgt wird. Duschen und MTB Waschplätze sind ausreichend vorhanden. Für alle Klassensieger stehen unsere handgefertigten Pokale und viele Preise bereit. Jeder Starter nimmt außerdem an der Tombola teil.

Die Zeiterfassung erfolgt mit einer Startnummer mit Transponder, der beim Überfahren einer Matte erfasst wird.

Weitere Infos und Anmeldung unter: http://www.sollinglauf.de 

Das Team NoBrake freut sich auf euch, eine rege Beteiligung und ein tolles Event.


----------



## gewichtheber (20. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte eine kleine Anmerkung zur Verpflegung. Als ich vor Beginn der dritten Runde dringend ein Getränk brauchte, kam ich nicht an die Verpflegung heran, weil Scharen von Kurzstreckenfahrern bei Obst und  Getränk ihr Rennen ausdiskutierten. Könnte man vielleicht die Verpflegung trennen, zwei Stände?! Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (20. Mai 2016)

stell deine ersatzflaschen doch auf die bank kurz vor der ausfahrt aus dem stadion.
habe ich letztes jahr so gemacht.


----------



## gewichtheber (20. Mai 2016)

Den Plan hatte ich für dieses Jahr auch schon gefasst. Hatte im letzten Jahr keine eigenen Flaschen dabei zum wechseln und wollte meine eben mal auffüllen..


----------



## NoBrakeR (20. Mai 2016)

Ich spreche das mal an im Orga-Team.


----------



## NoBrakeR (21. Mai 2016)

Eine "Ausleitung" der Finisher aus der Bahn heraus ist bereits geplant. Somit wird der Versorgungsstand an der Durchfahrt frei sein für die, die in die nächste Runde gehen. Wahrscheinlich gibt es auch einen zweiten Versorgungsstandt für die Finisher abseits der Durchfahrt.


----------



## Der_Christopher (29. Mai 2016)

Hat wieder spass gemacht.
Wetter und Strecke prima, dass neue Radl fuhr mich klaglos 4 mal rum 
und nen Handmade-Pokal gabs obendrein auch noch. ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2016)

gab es irgendwie probleme mit der zeitmessung?


----------



## Stoni (29. Mai 2016)

Jau, ein tolles Event und Strecke, macht Lust auf mehr -  trotz der grossen parallel Veranstaltungen - ........und es war trocken, zumindest von oben


----------



## gewichtheber (29. Mai 2016)

Danke an Orga und Helfer, tolle Veranstaltung! Was ist denn mit der Zeitmessung passiert, da stehen arg komische Werte und es fehlen viele Fahrer?


----------



## Hatchet666 (29. Mai 2016)

Jau hat Spass gemacht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBrakeR (29. Mai 2016)

Zeitmessung hat funktioniert. Die Ergebnisliste ist vorläufig und wird noch aktualisiert.


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Mai 2016)

@NoBrakeR 

RIESENKompliment an alle Helfer, ein wirklich schönes Rennen habt ihr da veranstaltet, hat Spaß gemacht.

Interessante Strecke, nette Unterstützung und lecker Kaffee und Kuchen 

Ich komme (dann verletzungsfrei und fit) im nächsten Jahr wieder und rühre bis dahin die Werbetrommel, ein paar mehr Teilnehmer könnt ihr ja sicher noch vertragen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße an ALLE


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Mai 2016)

Ganz vergessen, Sonderlob für den Designer der Siegertrophäen, sehr cool (nun weiß ich auch woher euer Teamname kommt, ich hoffe ihr fahrt trotzdem mit funktionierenden Discs )


----------



## Stoni (30. Mai 2016)

Bestimmt hat die Ehrenrunde beim Start und damit zweimalige Überfahrt der Zeitnahme die MEssung verwirrt........


----------



## sbie (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Alle ,
habe auf der Strecke ne Menge Fotografen gesehen (ja, die Zeit hatte ich noch), aber ich finde keine Bilder. Wer hat passende Links?
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## ByeByeBiker (30. Mai 2016)

Hier wirst fündig...
Werden sicher nach und nach online gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (30. Mai 2016)

Auf der Seite vom Sollinglauf unter Fotos ist schon ein Teil zu sehen.


----------



## bikerace (30. Mai 2016)

Die Ergebnislisten sind soeben bei Race Result  berichtigt. Bilder  werden umgehend unter www.Sollinglauf.de ins Netz gestellt


----------



## Hatchet666 (31. Mai 2016)

Sicher das die Listen schon passen? Teilweise stimmt die Liste mit der Urkunde nicht überein. So ist es bei mir in der Masterklasse 28km. Bei meinen Sohn steht DNS was auch nicht passt sowie die Einteilung der Altersklasse und Platzierung


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoBrakeR (31. Mai 2016)

Mit den AKs scheint noch etwas unrund zu sein. Aber das bekommen wir auch noch hin.


----------



## Hatchet666 (31. Mai 2016)

Alles Klaro. Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ByeByeBiker (31. Mai 2016)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Sicher das die Listen schon passen? Teilweise stimmt die Liste mit der Urkunde nicht überein. So ist es bei mir in der Masterklasse 28km. Bei meinen Sohn steht DNS was auch nicht passt sowie die Einteilung der Altersklasse und Platzierung
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Moin, fiel mir auch direkt auf! 
Bei der Urkundenplatzierung scheinen die Damen mit eingerechnet zu sein. Schau Dir mal deren Zeiten an!
So passts bei mir zumindest - 29. Gesamt, eine Frau zeitlich vor mir, 30. auf der Urkunde.
Grüsse


----------



## Hatchet666 (31. Mai 2016)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Moin, fiel mir auch direkt auf!
> Bei der Urkundenplatzierung scheinen die Damen mit eingerechnet zu sein. Schau Dir mal deren Zeiten an!
> So passts bei mir zumindest - 29. Gesamt, eine Frau zeitlich vor mir, 30. auf der Urkunde.
> Grüsse




Ja scheitn wirklich so. ist bei mir anscheinend genauso.


----------



## NoBrakeR (31. Mai 2016)

Besser jetzt?


----------



## Hatchet666 (31. Mai 2016)

NoBrakeR schrieb:


> Besser jetzt?




Beim Urkundendruck werden noch die Klassen M/W vermischt wie oben geschildert.


----------



## NoBrakeR (1. Juni 2016)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Beim Urkundendruck werden noch die Klassen M/W vermischt wie oben geschildert.


Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?
In den Listen ist jetzt alles korrekt.
Auf den Urkunden wird bei "Platz gesamt" nicht nach m/w getrennt.

Eigentlich ist das ja so korrekt, finde ich. Wenn man die Gesamtwertung nach m/w trennt, müsste dort stehen "Platz gesamt Frauen" oder "Platz gesamt Männer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (1. Juni 2016)

Ok so hab ich das noch nicht gesehen. Damit hast du recht.  Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ByeByeBiker (1. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank nochmal an Euch Organisatoren für diese tolle Veranstaltung! Macht immer wieder Spass dabei zu sein!
Freue mich schon auf weitere Fotos und natürlich aufs nächste Jahr!


----------



## gewichtheber (2. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand schon Infos bezüglich der Fotos? Am Eingang des einen Trails wurden Bilder mit Blitzlicht gemacht, weiss jemand von wem?
Danke und viele Grüße!


----------



## NoBrakeR (2. Juni 2016)

Ein weiterer Satz Fotos ist online. Weitere Fotos kommen noch von unserem Webmaster.


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. Juni 2016)

Kommen noch Fotos, oder wars das mit den beiden Serien auf der Homepage?


----------



## NoBrakeR (18. Juni 2016)

Habe nochmal nachgehakt. Da sollten noch Fotos kommen. Hat leider zeitlich bisher noch nicht geklappt.


----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Juni 2016)

Danke, dann werde ich das weiter im Auge haben.


----------

